# body kit



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

Anyone ever seen an evo 2 body kit for a 04


----------



## azn_vspec (Feb 13, 2006)

I drive one everyday almost. The body looks sick!! :thumbup: I like the sleeper look though.


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

someone have a link for a variety of kits for our car around 04


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

www.specplace.com


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

body kits no good la


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you try the cosmetic section at all?


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

Tispin said:


> www.specplace.com



awesome website thank you.


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

chimmike said:


> you try the cosmetic section at all?


yeah right by health and beauty aids thanks mike.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

http://www.sportcompactonly.com/product.aspx?p=100391&c=12&l=2


Tada, I love the way it looks too.


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

PoppinJ said:


> http://www.sportcompactonly.com/product.aspx?p=100391&c=12&l=2
> 
> 
> Tada, I love the way it looks too.



not bad at all


----------

